# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  sto je s kolumnama?

## sandraf

jel meni comp zablesirao na tom dijelu ili se stvarno vec mjesecima nista nije promijenilo?
vjerujem da je i Kruna vec rodila...  :Laughing:

----------


## nana

I ja baš to htjedoh pitati, pa nikako. Stalno idem na kolumne, ali već dugo ništa  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Nika

Cure, eto kolumni!


Hajde, daj hvalite to malo   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Evo hvalimo te... hval, hval, hval  8)    :Wink:  

 :Love:  

Bravo Nika   :Kiss:

----------


## sandraf

Lijepo, lijepo.... dobro je vidjeti koliko ih ima  :Smile:  

Krivo mi je radi Mukicine kolumne, jako volim Mukicu, ali ako prestaje pisati zato jer vise nema problema (mislim da je tako napisala) - super, drago mi je!!!!

Samo jedno pitanje, sto je Kruna rodila?

----------


## Mukica

Sto se kolumne tice... Sva sam se rascvjetala na ove pohvale... (buaaaaa... OCU neki LJEPI smajlic ovdje da nemoram ic krast na druge forume)... ali...hmm... trenutacno nemam bas inspiracije...

----------


## sandraf

Mukica, drago mi je da nemas inspiracije. Uostalom, sto je bitnije - da ti nemas problema u zivotu (a onda ni inspiracije) ili da ja ovdje uzivam citajuci tvoje kolumne  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Uf, ovo je sad ispalo kao da sam ja uzivala citajuci o tvojim problemima, ali znas da nije - jednostavno mi se svidja stil pisanja - jasan, pitak, bridak....

A i klinci su ti krasni i zasluzuju mamu "bez problema". Svima zelim puno srece i da nikad vise ne dobijes inspiraciju, draga  :Love:

----------


## apricot

Piši o životu u četvoro!
I to može biti zanimljivo  :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

Ma obecala sam i urednicama portala da budem... al nikak da si sjednem i pocnem... Najteze je napisat prvu recenicu...

Budite strpljive.... Sadcemo pocet s vrticem i sve to pa ce sigurno bit materijala....

----------


## MalaSirena

Muki-ca, Muki-ca!!!!!   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

kruna je rodila malu princezu.

i da se i ja pridruzim navijanjima za mukicinu kolumnu.   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

mukica, pisiiii!  :D 
nisi ni znala da imas toliko obozavatelja, zar ne?  8)  :D

----------


## Nika

Molim ne vršiti pritisak na Mukica... ja to jako dobro radim  :Grin:  

_hajd' pošalji koji redak_

----------


## sunce

Cure, kolumne su super.

Tata Schapra je genijalan, svelik ga je gušt čitati. Postala sam fan i samo čekam dalje... Joooooošššš :D  :D  :D

----------


## myra

I ja se pridružujem Mukicinim fanovima, a Rodine stranice sam "otkrila" prije 3 tjedna. Jedino nisam skužila (a nisam plavuša, samo se tako farbam) je li Mukica zaista prestala pušiti. Prosvjetlite me :/

----------


## Nika

Za sve fanove Mukičina pera - Mukica - New Age

...i nešto sasvim novo Bratac Jaglenac i sestrica Rutvica

...no nemojte mi sad ostale zanemariti  :Wink:  

Brzo na čitanje!

----------


## Nika

pa kaj je ovo, ništ' se ne čita tctctc  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

Za radoznale, evo dva  :shock:  :shock: linka:

1.  http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=246&Show=1663

2. http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=246&Show=1670 

 :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Mukica, fe-no-me-nal-no!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Muki  :Love:   :D

----------


## Felix

osnujmo Muki-fan club!  :D  :D

----------


## Felix

eh da, evo ideje za iducu temu: odakle nadimak mukica???

----------


## Brunda

MRAK, MRAK, MRAK!!!  :D 

Pročitala obje u jednom dahu. Sad mi tako suze oči od valjda netreptanja da ništa ne vidim.   :Wink:

----------


## seni

ti pises: svaka cast!!!
dubok naklon.

----------


## Mukica

navali narode... ne znam jel pratite, al ima jos!!!

ps.
Malo mi je   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   neugodnjak ovak se reklamirat, al sudim po sebi... ak mi neko ne veli da negdje ima nekaj zanimljivo za procitat, ja se sama opce ne sjetim tam otic...

----------


## Zvrk

Mukica, daj jooooooš!

----------

